# Penelope Cruz - Scarlett Johansonn - Michea Crawford - Brooklyn Decker @ GQ italy 12/09



## pienpi (5 Dez. 2009)

*Michea Crawford @ GQ italy 12/09 x3


 

 

 


Brooklyn Decker @ GQ italy 12/09 x1


 


Penelope Cruz @ GQ italy 12/09 x1





Scarlett Johansonn @ GQ italy 12/09 x1


 
*


----------



## Rolli (5 Dez. 2009)

:thx: dir für die Scans der Schönen


----------



## pieasch (5 Dez. 2009)

tolle fotos,vielen dank dafür!!


----------

